# More VT foliage



## SquarePeg (Oct 5, 2020)

Here are a few favorites from the last stop on our VT road trip.  This was an unplanned bonus stop when we spied the reflections through the trees.  It was the perfect end to a great day!  See if you can spot my fellow road warrior Donna in one of these.  

I still have dozens of barns to edit! That will need to be its own thread.  

1.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

2.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

3.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

4.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

5.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

6.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

7.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

8.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

9.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

10.



Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Oct 6, 2020)

Boy there's some fantastic autumnal colours there and also some kicking reflections.

No 9 for me is just a great shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 6, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Boy there's some fantastic autumnal colours there and also some kicking reflections.
> 
> No 9 for me is just a great shot.



Thanks!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 6, 2020)

Great set!  I can't decide which is my favorite.  They all bring something a little different.  I am partial the fog/mist.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 6, 2020)

Stunners


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 7, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Great set!  I can't decide which is my favorite.  They all bring something a little different.  I am partial the fog/mist.



Thanks Cheryl.  I was so excited to see the smoke floating around!  It didn’t last long before it started to clear up. 



zulu42 said:


> Stunners



Thanks!


----------



## willard3 (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice set and good reflections.


----------



## PJM (Oct 7, 2020)

I like #9 too.  And would put #7 in second place.  Nice photos!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 7, 2020)

willard3 said:


> Nice set and good reflections.



Thank you!



PJM said:


> I like #9 too.  And would put #7 in second place.  Nice photos!



Thanks!  7 is one of my favorites.  What do you think of it a bit closer?  I like that you can see a bit more of the smoke on the water with the close up.  




foggy bottom by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 9, 2020)

Wow! These are all so good. You guys are lucky to have a "fall" when the leaves change to such beautiful colours.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 9, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> Wow! These are all so good. You guys are lucky to have a "fall" when the leaves change to such beautiful colours.



Thanks.  I do love fall the best even though it’s pretty fleeting.  One windy rain storm and it’s gone and we’re into stick season until the first snow!  But when I see all the amazing Milky Way photos from Australia and NZ it makes me want to move!  You need to get out to those beaches at night and show us the skies!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 9, 2020)

wow so elegantly displayed in every photo.. just loved these


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 10, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> wow so elegantly displayed in every photo.. just loved these



What a nice compliment, thank you!


----------



## PJM (Oct 10, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> willard3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set and good reflections.
> ...


Yes, even better!


----------



## charlie76 (Oct 10, 2020)

Very nice mood in all these. #9 I think is a very interesting.  I could see other possibilities with that tree


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 10, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> Very nice mood in all these. #9 I think is a very interesting.  I could see other possibilities with that tree



Thank you.  Yes the tree in #9 is definitely going to be used for a Milky Way foreground next year!  We checked and it should line up for March while it’s still bare.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Oct 13, 2020)

A BEAUTIFUL SET OF LANDSCAPES.  NICE WORK ! 

Cheers,
Mike ☘️


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2020)

Irishwhistler said:


> A BEAUTIFUL SET OF LANDSCAPES.  NICE WORK !
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike ☘️



Thanks Mike!


----------



## Irishwhistler (Oct 13, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Irishwhistler said:
> 
> 
> > A BEAUTIFUL SET OF LANDSCAPES.  NICE WORK !
> ...



My pleasure Mate.

Cheers,
Mike ☘️


----------



## popawalker (Oct 13, 2020)

Ok, I see your friend in #10, bottom right. My absolute favorite is #6, but I really like them all. Hopefully next year I can venture somewhere north of the Texas gulf coast and see some fall colors. We were in Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, and New York in the fall of 2009. On our way home we spotted some nice areas in Pennsylvania and Virginia.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2020)

popawalker said:


> Ok, I see your friend in #10, bottom right. My absolute favorite is #6, but I really like them all. Hopefully next year I can venture somewhere north of the Texas gulf coast and see some fall colors. We were in Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, and New York in the fall of 2009. On our way home we spotted some nice areas in Pennsylvania and Virginia.



Good spotting!


----------



## Christo Stevenson (Oct 13, 2020)

#5! Has it all. Great autumn colors, reflections and fabulous sky!! I miss VT. autumn. Went to college in NE Kingdom of VT. / Lyndon State College and grew in CT.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 13, 2020)

Very Nice.  You should do a water color edit on one or two of them.  And have them printed on canvas prints


----------



## johngpt (Oct 14, 2020)

Very beautiful images Sharon!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 16, 2020)

Christo Stevenson said:


> #5! Has it all. Great autumn colors, reflections and fabulous sky!! I miss VT. autumn. Went to college in NE Kingdom of VT. / Lyndon State College and grew in CT.



thanks!



Jeff Canes said:


> Very Nice.  You should do a water color edit on one or two of them.  And have them printed on canvas prints



interesting idea.  I dabble in watercolors and may try to actually paint a few of them



johngpt said:


> Very beautiful images Sharon!



thanks John!


----------

